# Regent grapes starting to show color in the PNW



## v8rx7guy (Jul 28, 2016)

I snapped a few pictures to share of my Regent grapes which are rapidly picking up color and sugar content... so early this year! This is my third leafing and the first time I am letting a substantial amount of grapes hang... about 50 clusters on 4 vines. Last year I left only one cluster just to make sure everything was good to go.

I picked one of the riper grapes and measured the brix with my refractometer... sitting at about 10 right now. I am running the vsp training system and working on my first cordon which was last year's growth. Next year ill train the other arm.

Not sure why I felt the need to post this... probably just too excited to make my first wine from grapes this year if all goes well! Knock on wood of course.


----------



## Johny99 (Jul 29, 2016)

Enjoy the excitement, that is why we do this. I just walked the vineyard this morning. Verasion has started on the Tempranillo and Sangiovese. About two weeks before last year.


----------



## Marctee (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey V8rx7guy - congrats on veraison! I'm also have Regent, about 50 vines. It's also our third leafing but we decided to leave only one cluster per plant because of issues in the first year. June was nasty and our fruit set was poor so even the single clusters are far behind. I'm near Merritt in BC. Weather has been positively strange this year, so it's a good thing we aren't trying to ripen fruit. Plants are healthy and looking forward to next growing season.


----------



## v8rx7guy (Jul 31, 2016)

Marctee said:


> Hey V8rx7guy - congrats on veraison! I'm also have Regent, about 50 vines. It's also our third leafing but we decided to leave only one cluster per plant because of issues in the first year. June was nasty and our fruit set was poor so even the single clusters are far behind. I'm near Merritt in BC. Weather has been positively strange this year, so it's a good thing we aren't trying to ripen fruit. Plants are healthy and looking forward to next growing season.



Nice to hear from you! My parent's inlaw also have 50 regent vines planted... I was the guinea pig starting 4 vines a year before they got theirs in the ground. So we have 54 vines between the two of us. We left a few cluster on their vines... but only about one per plant. I think between what they have in addition to mine we might make our first gallon this fall. We should trade recipes some time! Did you grt your vines from cloud mountain by chance?


----------



## Marctee (Aug 1, 2016)

We got our Regent from a Canadian grapevine nursery grafted on SO4


----------



## Marctee (Aug 1, 2016)

But I have bought vines from Cloudmountain. We bought a lot Pinot noir precoce vines. This year we are really struggling with Grape Leaf blister mite that seems to have come from the nursery. I'm not happy.


----------

